# Behavioural Ball concerns



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if it at least verging on OCD - there is a helpful article here: Obsessive Compulsive Behavior in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article I have also heard of dogs with this sort of anxiety driven behaviour who have responded well to Thunder Shirts, or a similar tightish wrap. You may be able to adapt a small child's t-shirt to see if it would work. 

In the meantime I would remove all balls from the house, and give her lots and lots of attention, exercise, and interesting things to play at that have nothing to do with anything ball-shaped. Some good chew treats may also help her to relax.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We once had a Jack Russel who was ball obsessed. He would put his ball in the water bowl to drink and slept with it in his mouth. He ate with it in the food bowl. When he got In a deep sleep it would fall out and he would wake up frantically looking for the ball. If we put it in a drawer, he would lay by the drawer and stare at it for hours. Eventually he would give up. 

He did not do the peeing whining thing. 

I agree with FJM. Might be best to take it away. Play fetch with other toys. Our dog would destroy a ball in a few hours so we would throw them away. We would get new ones but sometimes not for days or even weeks. As soon as he got a new one the obsession would start again.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I totally get that. Zoe is ball and fetch obsessed. If I let her she would play ball all day.

My rule is in the house ball is only for outside and when I choose in the house at special times.

The ball would go under furniture and she would claw at it .She destroyed the bottom of one of my good chairs that I had to repair. That was the second reason that ball play in the house on my terms.

Zoe totally gets and understands the rules!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with fjm it looks like OCD. I would certainly remove the ball and no more balls in the house, hoping she will not find something else to fixate on...

You might also want to look if medication is appropriate to help alleviate such behaviors. In case the behavior doesn't stop or escalates.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> We once had a Jack Russel who was ball obsessed. He would put his ball in the water bowl to drink and slept with it in his mouth. He ate with it in the food bowl. When he got In a deep sleep it would fall out and he would wake up frantically looking for the ball. If we put it in a drawer, he would lay by the drawer and stare at it for hours. Eventually he would give up.
> 
> He did not do the peeing whining thing.
> 
> I agree with FJM. Might be best to take it away. Play fetch with other toys. Our dog would destroy a ball in a few hours so we would throw them away. We would get new ones but sometimes not for days or even weeks. As soon as he got a new one the obsession would start again.



Wow ..


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I too think it may be OCD. But it might not be quite that if he's able to stop going after the ball at _some_ point. I'd seek advice from a veterinary behaviorist. It may be that a vet will advise some kind of drug to manage whatever is going on in the brain.

In the meantime, I'd increase exercise, both physical and mental. I'd reinforce more low key activities and remove balls from his repertoire, prevent over stimulating or exciting environments for now. Offer him incompatible behaviors that he can't do if he's obsessing over a ball or other thing. (if he transfers it to something else) In other words, he can't chase a ball if he's heeling or sitting and staying or other obedience skills or training some tricks. He needs to be kept _very _busy with other, incompatible and constructive things that stimulate and tire his mind and body.

It's too bad this wasn't addressed before. It's much easier to intervene before it gets so intense. But anyhow, the sooner, the better. I'd definitely consult a veterinary behaviorist. Best of luck. This can be pretty hard on a dog if not treated.


----------

